# PIKO RAILBUS Real or Not



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you think that maybe this guy works or worked for the 1:1 scale railway?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

So do you think he put the 45 mm track down as an after thought to give his system a reson for being? I'd say he is fairly ate up with the train hobby, he just hasn't decided on one particular scale yet. 

Neat video!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats pretty cool. I have a friend who has a 7.5" RR that has working gates, after runing for awhile though they get annoying.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

So that nobody thinks, this is how a VT 98 sounds -

Go here: VT98 with TrueSound DCC


----------

